
Opening an SVB Bank Account - taulantmehmeti
I&#x27;m having difficulty understanding this &quot;SVB currently charges $25 per month to maintain your bank account and waives this fee with a $25,000 monthly balance.?&quot;
What does it mean in plain english?(especially the waiver part)
======
foobarbazetc
As long as you have 25k in the account they won’t charge the fee.

I thought SVB got rid of the startup accounts?

They jacked up our monthly fee to like $100/month and we ended up moving to
Chase.

~~~
gesman
Wow.

They charge people for privilege of giving them $25k+ to reinvest at their
discretion for their own benefits?

This is lol.

~~~
cascom
Administering a checking account is not cost-less. Looks like SIVB’s return on
assets is 1.87% [1] implying $467 of annual revenue for the account at $25k
average balance. This is probably more or less break-even (maybe it’s $200?) -
point being is they lose money on small accounts...

[1] [https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/SIVB/key-
statistics?p=SIVB](https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/SIVB/key-statistics?p=SIVB)

------
taulantmehmeti
Thanks for the replies, since i'm outside of U.S I wanted to open a U.S bank
account through Stripe Atlas.

------
ripalsanghani
They'll waive the $25/month fee if you maintain a $25K balance every month.

------
cascom
just note the that the $25k is a an average daily balance (so ~$750k in the
account for 1 day a month or $25k in the account everyday of the month...)

